# 228 or 2022



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Shot a buddy's Sig the other day, and now I must get one. I have been looking at the 2022 that remains at a gun shop nearby, I like the $500 price and it being polymer certainly doesn't bother me. I like the 15+1 capacity of the 2022, and its simple cotrols(HK style slide stop and decocker). The other gun that I am looking at is a 228 left over from Sig's limited run. I really liked the 228! Its slimmer slide and frame made it fit my hand very well, however, it does have a lower capactity than the 2022, right?

Also, both of these models are no longer in production, is that a concern as far as availability of parts or additional mags goes?

Let me know all of your thoughts on the two. I am looking at 9mm only. Thanks!


----------



## SubKid1 (Mar 5, 2008)

You can get 15 round magazines for the 228/229 from Mec-Gar. I believe Mec-Gar makes the factory Sig mags anyway.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The P226 magazines have the same geometry and can be used in the P228 also. If you can find the 17 rounders made by MecGar (now discontinued) you can add the X-Grip adapter for a 17+1 capacity and no unsightly portion of the magazine sticking out.










Can't beat the price of the SP but I would jump on the P228 if ou can afford it. The SP's will be around a while longer and even if the price goes up, it'll still be more affordable than many others in the same catagory. I've got one of each and my CPO P228 is my primary CCW. If you aren't positive, maybe we can meet up at the Marsman and you can "test drive" them side by side if you like.


----------



## davlin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi, I purchased the 2022 last week and have shot a box through it so far, and had 2" group at 25 yards. I am very pleased with the gun in every respect and the $499 price was vry apealing!

I shoot a Kimber Grand Raptor 45, which I love, but the 2022 is great, and much easier to break down and clean, plus it holds 15 rounds.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> Can't beat the price of the SP but I would jump on the P228 if ou can afford it. The SP's will be around a while longer and even if the price goes up, it'll still be more affordable than many others in the same catagory. I've got one of each and my CPO P228 is my primary CCW. If you aren't positive, maybe we can meet up at the Marsman and you can "test drive" them side by side if you like.


Hey local guy:mrgreen: The 228 I was origonally looking at was at Bullseye for $750, I headed upstairs and shot a 229 9mm next to a p2009(polymer) in 9mm, and I definitely prefer the alloy Sig over a poly frame model.

After leaving I headed into Welcher's, and they had a p228 priced at $680! Naturally, I could not leave without knowing it was mine, so I put it on layaway and will likely pick it up after the weekend. That seemed like a great value to me, with night sights and all! The employee there had a hard time believing it was priced so much lower than their p229 with standard sights. For me, the reason for going with the p228, was simply its fit in my hand. Im very accustomed to my 1911s, and a larger frame, like the p226 or p229 feels like a handful to me.

I like what you did with your p228 mags, I will have to get some higher caps for mine. Did you really have to search for those Mecgars, or were they fairly easy to come by?

Thanks for the offer to meet at the range! Had I seen it before going into Welcher's I would have taken you up on it!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

They were fairly easy to find before SiG went to the 18 round setup for the P226, then they dried up as MecGar retooled for the switch. I got mine a while back when they were relatively common. I CCW with a full deck, 17+1 and 2 spare mags = 52 rounds of 147gr HydraShoks if I ever need them.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*you can't beat a P228...*


----------

